# 8530 110 volt no reverse???



## gregg (Dec 24, 2014)

Just bought a 8530 couple weeks ago and just now plugged it in and no reverse?  Merry Christmas. .........


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 24, 2014)

In order to help you with that, we need to know a few things:

Does this mill have a drum switch?

Are you familiar / comfortable with working with wiring on your machine?

Is this machine wired for 110V or is it wired for 220V?


----------



## gregg (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Terry.. Drum switch. 110 AC Volt..I think I'm good on working with the wiring? Can you reverse a 110 acv single phase motor?. If so I need to study up on this. I have the manual.  Thin 8 page? Orange cover. That all. has wiring diagram in there. I'm one got know why and how it works. So if you can reverse motor I will search on internet how it works. If I get in the box's and find out someone buba it up you can bet I will need help. Thank You.


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 25, 2014)

Gregg, not all motors are reversible, but many are. There is also a strong likelihood that your drum switch may be wired incorrectly. The key things to making it work are: 1.) having a good wiring diagram for the motor itself, you can often find these on the motor itself, or sometimes in an Internet search for that motor, and 2.) Having the right drum switch. If you remove the cover of the drum switch, you will usually find its wiring diagram on the inside of the cover. Some even have a schematic of the pole connections on the outside of the cover.

Ulma Doctor is pretty good with this sort of thing, and I am hoping he will chime in here. In the mean time, my mill's wiring was all screwed up when I got it. Luckily I was able to find the wire color code for my motor and was able to figure out the rest from there. There is a good possibility that your drum switch will need to be wired the same way as mine, but chances are the wire colors on yours will not match mine. Below you will find a PDF with the schematic for how mine is wired. If nothing else it will help you to see how the switch itself is wired.

One other thing to note: most 110V motors are not instant reversing. In other words, if you have it running forward, then move it to reverse, it will continue to run in the direction that is was originally running, or forward. To change direction, you have to first stop the motor, then start it in the other direction. This is because with many of the 110V motors, the direction of rotation is determined by the start windings, which are de-energized by a centrifugal switch once the motor comes up to speed.

View attachment MillWiring.pdf


----------



## jim18655 (Dec 25, 2014)

How many wires go from the switch to the motor? If only a hot, neutral, and ground then you won't be reversing it. The start and run windings need to have their phase relationship changed to reverse the rotation so you need at least 4 live wires to the motor.


----------



## gregg (Dec 25, 2014)

My Clausing manual shows motor little different wiring diagram. BUT that what you said there difference between motors. It sounds like the mills did not come with motors.Good  news here is I have seen picture here with 8530 with same motor, I think on this board?  Thank You all for the replys. I think can see how it all works.Boy did not take many words for youall to make it clear. sign good teachers. My hat off to you all. Use to work with three phase and have handle on that. Just never gave single phase a thought? Bet i had it in a lesson . Have nice piture perfect snow coming down here in the Black Hills of SD. Makes one want to go out romp around with the old Jeep. Hey! don't have a one horse sleigh.. Kid's dont show up till fri. Other child has to work. Ha there 33 and 34 yr old. 33 yr old had 2 yr old. 34yr old wife going have there first this march. AND I'm getting old. lol.
gregg


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 25, 2014)

jim18655 said:


> How many wires go from the switch to the motor? If only a hot, neutral, and ground then you won't be reversing it. The start and run windings need to have their phase relationship changed to reverse the rotation so you need at least 4 live wires to the motor.



However, if you feel confident and competent you may be able to break into the wiring in the motor, and separate the start and run windings. Then all you need to do is bring 1 more wire back to the drum switch. Thats how I added reverse to my lathe.
However as your machine has a drum switch installed maybe its just wired wrong as Terry pointed out.

Cheers Phil


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Greg,
If you could post a couple pictures of the motor label plate and one of the motor wire connection box cover (usually has a connection wiring diagram pasted on it).
As Terry said, some motors are reversable and some are not. Some are dual voltage as well (110v or 220v).
I had to replace the motor and rewire my 8520 this year. I bought a 1 HP motor (up from a 3/4 HP) from Grizzly (http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-TEFC-110V-220V/G2532 $152 + shipping) that bolted right on based on what Billy G had posted. I believe the 8520 and 8530 are very similar so it should work the same as far as I know. Wiring the new motor was a bit tricky with the drum switch, but I can post pictures if needed.


----------



## gregg (Jan 5, 2015)

*Clausing 8520 / 8530 Mill*


----------



## Dbike199 (Jan 5, 2015)

JPigg55 said:


> Hi Greg,
> If you could post a couple pictures of the motor label plate and one of the motor wire connection box cover (usually has a connection wiring diagram pasted on it).
> As Terry said, some motors are reversable and some are not. Some are dual voltage as well (110v or 220v).
> I had to replace the motor and rewire my 8520 this year. I bought a 1 HP motor (up from a 3/4 HP) from Grizzly (http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-TEFC-110V-220V/G2532 $152 + shipping) that bolted right on based on what Billy G had posted. I believe the 8520 and 8530 are very similar so it should work the same as far as I know. Wiring the new motor was a bit tricky with the drum switch, but I can post pictures if needed.



JPigg55,

It would be great if you could post a few pictures. I have the drum switch and the same grizzly motor but no reverse. So before I start moving wires a picture is worth a thousand words. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 6, 2015)

JPigg55 said:


> Hi Greg,
> If you could post a couple pictures of the motor label plate and one of the motor wire connection box cover (usually has a connection wiring diagram pasted on it).
> As Terry said, some motors are reversable and some are not. Some are dual voltage as well (110v or 220v).
> I had to replace the motor and rewire my 8520 this year. I bought a 1 HP motor (up from a 3/4 HP) from Grizzly (http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-TEFC-110V-220V/G2532 $152 + shipping) that bolted right on based on what Billy G had posted. I believe the 8520 and 8530 are very similar so it should work the same as far as I know. Wiring the new motor was a bit tricky with the drum switch, but I can post pictures if needed.



 Putting that motor on the 8500 series mills will give you all the guts you will ever need. I had mine wired by a professional. I will take pics later, there is a job in the mill now and I don't want to disturb it.

  "Billy G"


----------



## gregg (Jan 6, 2015)

You want pictures of the drum switch or in side the drum switch and wiring junction box?




Dbike199 said:


> JPigg55,
> 
> It would be great if you could post a few pictures. I have the drum switch and the same grizzly motor but no reverse. So before I start moving wires a picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dbike199 (Jan 6, 2015)

gregg said:


> You want pictures of the drum switch or in side the drum switch and wiring junction box?



Inside the drum switch.


----------



## gregg (Jan 6, 2015)

thought I BLEW  that post away.. I read your post again and it was very clear. Kind cold time here .


----------

